# Glass fly rods.........Thoughts - Opinions



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Doea anyone out there have any thoughts, opinions, experience good or bad with fiberglass fly rods???


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

There have been quite a few posts here lately on the subject.Several guys have just recently bought one or found an old one tat they love. There is a lot to like about glass. I love the slow action of a glass rod. You might also look at www.thefiberglassmanifesto.com.

Merf


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Also check out this forum...

http://fiberglassflyrodders.com/forum/

Great group of people.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

glass rods are great. I use them a lot. they only downsides are they lack the casting power to cast larger flies and they lack the sensitivity for sub surface when feeling for a strike.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Fiberglass was very affordable in the '80's---A Lamiglas "S glass" blank could be had for under 20 bucks. As Patricio said "...lacked casting power...." We would underline them by 1-2 line weights and they would cast nice and crisp.....FOR ONE SEASON. I'm sure the tapers and resins have improved since but as the graphite got better we never went back to glass and for the style of fishing that I do now, I probably wont.

If I want a slow and delicate trout rod, it's hard to beat cane and for heaving a half-a-chicken in the salt, the new graphite is the only answer as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I own a few glass rods and find they match my casting style much better than graphite.
I also own a cane rod, but the fiberglass is much more durable IMO.

I end up overlining most graphite rods, but fiberglass serves me well with the rated line, and I can even underline one weight and still cast fairly well.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

ledslinger said:


> As Patricio said "...lacked casting power...." We would underline them by 1-2 line weights and they would cast nice and crisp.....FOR ONE SEASON. I'm sure the tapers and resins have improved since but as the graphite got better we never went back to glass and for the style of fishing that I do now, I probably wont.
> 
> If I want a slow and delicate trout rod, it's hard to beat cane and for heaving a half-a-chicken in the salt, the new graphite is the only answer as far as I'm concerned.


When Patricio says, "...lacked casting power...", correct me if I am wrong Patricio, he may have been saying that within the context of spey casting. I believe he generally prefers two handed steel head fishing, again I could be wrong. I, however, can cast out quite a bit with my fiberglass rods but the fact of the matter is 98% of my cast are purposefully within 20-45 ft. If you are looking for nice and crisp (read fast action here) then yes stick with graphite. Fiberglass is slower and modern builders like Steffen and McFarland use S-glass which is more of a med-medium fast action but not fast like graphite.

For a slow and delicate trout rod, whether a cane is better than fiberglass and vise versa can be argued indefinitely. It would seem to me cane would have a tendency to break down faster than both graphite and fiberglass but I don't usually fish cane. Cane is unique in that each rod is different. The bamboo strips are unique whereas fiberglass is a lot more consistent. So if someone says xyz fiberglass rod has this action then you can be more confident the same model will have an extremely close casting personality. The rather nice action of fiberglass Fenwicks would suggest they are rather durable and maintain their great action over the years.

I don't plan on going back to graphite as the fiberglass experience amplifies for me the reason I fly fish to begin with. For me, graphite does have its place like when you need to chuck "half-a-chicken" but last time I saw that was on a crowded bank with people using chicken livers to catch hybrids  . Hopefully, I did not open up a can of worms LOL !!!


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

ARR....
Hmmmmm--- I took the opening thread for what it was " Glass fly rods....Thoughts-Opinions"

We all fly fish for different reasons, at different skill levels, for different quarry and have different passions, experiences and intensities.

I didnt say that glass is junk---I said that we fatigued one in one season of bluegill and trout fishing---i liked the blank (4 or 5 wt) but it just kind of broke down and was stripped for parts for the next rod. They didnt hold up.

I feel all my rods have a progressive power that can be cast slow or fast-- tight looped or open and yet have a reserve power for more push or a haul if needed. The glass rods we were using for 10 yrs would buckle if double hauled with the 6 wt line that was printed on the blank. We underlined them so we could haul if needed.

The 1/2 chicken comment was about throwing overdressed 4/0 flies to tarpon, amberjack, stripers and snook----The glass rods still have a place in the salt water where lifting power rather than castablity is concerned. Its just that casting a dumbell eyed clouser 60ft into a 20kt wind isnt likely to happen with a glass 10wt rod.

As far as the opened can of worms? ---If you get a real slow glass rod you can probably keep one of those worms on your fly if you keep your loop open and try not to cast farther than 20 ft. LOL!!!


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

ledslinger said:


> The 1/2 chicken comment was about throwing overdressed 4/0 flies to tarpon, amberjack, stripers and snook----The glass rods are still have a place in the salt water where lifting power rather than castablity is concerned. Its just that casting a dumbell eyed clouser 60ft into a 20kt wind isnt likely to happen with a glass 10wt rod.
> 
> As far as the opened can of worms? ---If you get a real slow glass rod you can probably keep one of those worms on your fly if you keep your loop open and try not to cast farther than 20 ft. LOL!!!


Ledslinger, 

It's all good. 

Using a 10wt fiberglass rod after awhile would probably have my arms feeling like a 1/2 dead chicken and a graphite is what I would use in the salt water scenario too!

As for the worms...been there done that and lucky to cast further than 15 feet


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Modern glass rod tapers are the best they have ever been. Steffen, McFarland, etc. make very good glass rods with different types of actions. I think glass is okay for rods up to about 8' but over that, graphite is the way to go. 

Glass isn't a magic material though like some would have you believe. There isn't anything a properly designed graphite can't do that a glass rod can, but a nice glass rod is fun to fish. Just be aware that there are many vintage glass rods that are absolute clunkers.


----------



## trout4u (Jan 7, 2007)

I have some old Finwick glass rods I bought as a kid. Once in a while I get one out and cast it for old times sake. I also build cane and carbon rods as a hobby, so I kind of get the feel of all there is to offer. There used to be a fellow named Bucky Uhas(spelling?) up by Cleveland, that built a glass rod that was out of this world. It would handle any line weight with ease. So, if you have an old glass rod and like it, go for it. I have cane rods I would not take a grand for and Sage rods that cost a grand. However, beauty is indeed in the eye of the rod holder. Tight lines no matter. 
Dan


----------

